# Eure Reise- bzw. Wohmobile und Wohnwagen



## ActionGourmet (4. Februar 2010)

Reisemobile bzw. Wohnmobile und Wohnwagen sind für unseren Sport sehr praktisch. Ich habe mir auch gerade einen gekauft und bin auf spezifische Detailösungen Eurer Fahrzeuge gespannt. Pics are welcome.


----------



## mossoma (4. Februar 2010)

Seit einigen Jahren unser ständiger Begleiter.
Hymer 544 K auf Fiat Ducato. 3,2 Tonnen.

Ihr könnt Das Womo auch bei mir rein privat mieten. 65 Euro pro Tag incl. freie Km und Vollkasko. Geieignet für 4 Personen. Zugelassen für 6 Personen, aber da wirds eng.
PKW Führerschein.
Standort Öberösterreich.
Meine Fotos sind leider zu gross zum laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2010)

land rover defender 110 mit grosser ladewanne (hcpu) und statt plane eine kabine von ortec.


----------



## starlit (4. Februar 2010)

Unser Surf- und Bikemobil (Renault Master), Eigenausbau 2003:





Bikegarage, 50 cm Tiefe reichen für 2 Räder (die Bikes sind nicht mehr ganz aktuell):


----------



## RICO (4. Februar 2010)

noch ein Master Selbstausbau




Bei uns sind die Bikes unterm Bett




Gruß RICO


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2010)

hübsch die selbstausbauten! 

2 vorteile gegenüber fertigen camper:
- bike passt innen rein
- 25% mehr platz, da keine dusche und auch nicht die eigene sch*** durch die gegend gefahren werden. mal ehrlich: viele camper schwören auf ihre autonomie durch das mitgeführe bad, aber 98% gehen dann doch wieder auf campingplätze, also warum den ganzen quatsch rumschleppen 

bilder von meinem womo... hm, stellt euch einfach nen t4 womo vor... 


@rico: nachwuchs? machst du bike-kinder-urlaube? mal n gemeinsamen urlaub planen?


----------



## mossoma (5. Februar 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hübsch die selbstausbauten!
> 
> 2 vorteile gegenüber fertigen camper:
> - bike passt innen rein
> ...


 

Also wir stehen auf Autonomie. Wir nützen unser Bad, Klo, Küche alles täglich. Keine Lust 30 Euro pro Tag für einen Campingplatz auszugeben.
Das Geld wird lieber in unsere Bikes und für Essen und Trinken ausgegeben. 

Tom


----------



## heyho (5. Februar 2010)

Hier ist meiner: '85er VW T3 mit Westfalia Ausstattung. Ist zwar nicht schnell, aber robust.


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Februar 2010)

mossoma schrieb:


> Also wir stehen auf Autonomie. Wir nützen unser Bad, Klo, Küche alles täglich. Keine Lust 30 Euro pro Tag für einen Campingplatz auszugeben.
> Das Geld wird lieber in unsere Bikes und für Essen und Trinken ausgegeben.
> 
> Tom



So sehe ich das bis jetzt (theoretisch, da ich meinen Alkoven erst im März ertmalig anmelde) auch. Die Praxis wird es zeigen. Da ich Downhiller bin, ist es sinnvoll autonom zu sein, da ich auf den Parkplätzen der Bikeparks stehen kann und dort keine Sanitären Anlagen nachts zugänglich sind. - Bin mal gespannt. Zudem kann ich mir Campingplätze für mich nicht so ganz vorstellen. - Aber ich glaube hier prallen grundsätzliche Philosophien aufeinander: Alkoven, Teil- bzw. Vollintegriert gegen Kastenwagen.


----------



## mossoma (5. Februar 2010)

Du wirst begeistert sein von deinem Alkhofen.
Wir machen sogar im Winter Skiurlaub. 1 Woche Autark.


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Februar 2010)

PS: Ist auch nicht mein Erstfahrzeug. was wohl viel ausmacht. Mit dem Ding wollte ich auch nicht im Alltag unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe es. Winter wird wohl leider mit dem Fahrzeug (Dethleffs A531 Bj. 1991) auf Grund der nicht vollständigen Winterfestigkeit (kein beheizter bzw. isolierter Abwassertank) nicht klappen. Aber im Sommer sind bestimmt geile Radtripps drin!


----------



## RICO (5. Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich stehe ich auch gerne auf freien Plätzen, in meinem  Saviem          habe ich über 6 Sommer lang gewohnt. Aber mit Kindern und auch je nach Gebiet geht nur Campingplatz.

Ich wollte immer schon mal einen Thread aufmachen, Wo man gute oder auch negative Erfahrungen zu Bike- und Campingtauglichen Gebieten sammelt. Was haltet Ihr davon?

@ easymtbiker, wir suchen grundsätzlich immer Leute, denn Eltern die ambitioniert Biken gibt es nur sehr wenige. Außerdem ist sowas noch viel schwieriger als ohne Kinder passende Leute zu finden.
In den nächsten NRW Osterferien haben wir mal Finale angedacht, nach mindestens 7 Ostern in Apt.

Gruß RICO


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Rico, da muß ich mich ja gleich mal beruflich zu Wort melden. Ich bin von der Pfalz.Touristik. Bei uns im Pfälzerwald gibt es klasse Singletrails von CC bis FR. Des Weiteren haben wir sehr viele Stellplätze. siehe (kleine Auswahl) www.pfalz-touristik.de bzw. www.pfalz.de. Des weiteren sind wir Weltmeister im Feiern (Weinfeste fast das ganze Jahr).  Wir haben auch ein MTB-Streckennetz mit aktuell 400 Km (bald doppelt soviel) alles Ausgeschildert. http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Februar 2010)

http://www.tuning-and-fun.de/seite8.htm

da ist meiner
die bikes( 2 entweder 2mtb oder 2rr) sind immer hinten mit drinnen
und ausreichend schnell kann er auch fahren
ne ein klo oder ne dusche kommt mir auch in mein nächstes womo
( träume von pickup mit wohnkabine)
auch wenn wir selten auf campingplätze gehen
eine solardusche im sommer ist was schönes


----------



## fatz (5. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ne ein klo oder ne dusche kommt mir auch in mein nächstes womo


seh ich auch so. lieber n bissl kleiner und handlicher.



> eine solardusche im sommer ist was schönes


was meinst fuer was der kanister im reserverad auf meinem dach ist? 
(sieht man im zweiten bild ein wenig)


----------



## jan84 (5. Februar 2010)

Etwas kleiner und sparsamer, VW Caddy:





Mit zwei Personen gemütlich zu bewohnen, Platz für Gepäck ist unter der Liegefläche ordentlich. Wenn man über ~185 ist muss man den Fahrersitz aber ein paar cm nach vorne Schieben um ausgestreckt liegen zu können. Kanister Wasser reicht für die Hygiene mMn auch aus. 

Gepäck mäßig reichts auch noch für 3 Personen mit Bikes, einer muss dann halt ins Zelt auswandern . 



Da kann man munter Bikes stapeln. An der Liegefläche sind noch mehrere Ösen mit denen die Bikes verzurrt werden können, außen außerdem noch Öffnungen um mit Spanngurten an die orginal Verzurrösen im Kofferraumboden so kommen. Bleibt also alles an seinem Platz, vermutlich auch noch beim Überschlag . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (8. Februar 2010)

Nach einem selbst ausgebauten T4 Kasten und einem T4 California sind wir seit knapp 4 Jahren mit einem Karmann Colorado unterwegs. Fährt sich nicht so dolle, ist aber alltagstauglich (ausser Parkhaus ) und der Wohnraum ist für uns 4 (2 Erw.+2 Kinder) absolut ausreichend. Dusche, Klo-alles dabei, daher verzichten wir auf Campingplätze und stehen meistens frei. Vor 3 Jahren waren wir für 3 Monate in Eropa unterwegs und haben in der Zeit nur 2 Nächte auf Campingplätzen gestanden.
Womo macht sich übriens sehr gut wenn man öfter zu Rennen fährt- keine Hotelsuche und meistens steht man in der Nähe der Strecke.
Nachteil vons Janze: Fahrräder müssen draussen bleiben.

Alex


----------



## ActionGourmet (19. Februar 2010)

So endlich ist es soweit. Jetzt kann ich Euch mal Bilder meiner neusten erungenschaft zeigen.
Dethleffs A531 auf Citroen C25 90 PS Tubodiesel
Hat 111 Tsd. Km runter. Bj 1991 
Im März wird er angemeldet.
Spätestens am 21.3. zum Demo-Treffen in Beerfelden einegweiht. Hoffentlich ist die weiße Pampe bis dahin weg.  Ich kanns nichtmehr sehen! 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## ActionGourmet (19. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist kein Bikepark in Deutschlnad, was sage ich in europa mehr vor mir sicher


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

Schickschick, ein C25 Turbo.

Ich hatte ja auch lange überlegt, so eine Kiste zu holen.
Aber ich wohne 
a) zu weit weg von den Alpen, da will ich nicht mit 100km/h stundenlang erst hin kriechen
b) in der Stadt, und da ist so ein Riesending sehr unpraktisch

Und ausserdem stehe ich weniger auf Bikeparks, mehr auf Freeride *.

So habe ich entweder mein bewährtes Schlaf- und Rasemobil (2.5 Turbodiesel II) :





oder mein Alltagsauto mit Zelt:






In beide passen übrigens drei FR Bikes und drei Leute - im CX kann ich aber schlafen, im Berlingo nicht. Dafür hat das Zelt nur 50 Euro gekostet, während ein altes WoMo nicht unter 10kEuro zu haben ist  .

PS leider kommt jetzt bei uns auch die Feinstaubzone. Dann ist es vorbei mit CX bis er ein H Kennzeichen bekommt - mit einem C25 wäre es das gleiche bei uns. Gleicher Motor, keine Nachrüstung auf grüne Plakette.

* PS ist natürlich ein Scherz...


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. Februar 2010)

Der Cx ist auch sehr schick, würde mir auch gefallen, aber nict als womo. Ich zahle jetzt für den c25 6500 EURONEN mit kompletter Satanlage und neuem RAdträger. Ok über conections normalerweise sollte er auch 8500 kosten.


----------



## ]:-> (20. Februar 2010)

Ihr hab ja zum teil richtig aufwändige Ausbauten, was mich wundert dass ihr bei einem Eigenbau nicht das Bike unzerlegt transportieren wollt.

Bei mir ist es spartanischer:
VW Sharan ohne hintere Sitze. Matraze rein, Beifahrersitz nach hinten umgedreht = gemütlicher Sessel, Bike komplett hinter Fahrersitz gestellt und ab gehts. Dazu wird noch eine große Kunststoffkiste an den Sitz-Ösen verzurrt wo dann das Gepäck sauber verstaut ist. Für einen ausreichend komfortabel, bis zu drei Personen getestet - je nach Leidensfähigkeit . Dazu ein Tarp gespannt und die Sache wird richtig angenehm.


Ich freu mich auf den Sommer


----------



## fatz (21. Februar 2010)

]:->;6862110 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr hab ja zum teil richtig aufwändige Ausbauten, was mich wundert dass ihr bei einem Eigenbau nicht das Bike unzerlegt transportieren wollt


das war bei mir auch die anforderung nr1. in den landy passen 3 bikes ohne zerlegen.
satttel rein, spanngurt drueber, festzurren und fertig (bilder siehe oben). jetzt muss mir 
der tuev nur noch einen mittelsitz eintragen. das wird noch ein ziemlicher aufstand.


----------



## starlit (21. Februar 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das war bei mir auch die anforderung nr1. in den landy passen 3 bikes ohne zerlegen..


Vorderrad rausnehmen läuft zumindest bei mir noch nicht unter "zerlegen" 


fatz schrieb:


> satttel rein, spanngurt drueber, festzurren und fertig ...


Vorderrad raus, Vorderrad und Fahrrad rein und fertig!


----------



## fatz (21. Februar 2010)

starlit schrieb:


> Vorderrad rausnehmen läuft zumindest bei mir noch nicht unter "zerlegen"



bei mir schon


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal sowas, 2 Schlafplätze, 5 Sitzplätze, 2 Räder zerlegt, eines mit nur Vorderrad raus. 

Ich brauchte halt auch ne Rücksitzbank. Das beste Auto dass ich je hatte. Und günstig (250$ Auto, 30$ Rückbank, 50$ oder so Ausstattung und 80$ sowie40 Ingenieurstunden für den Lack, davon wusste ich aber vorher nichts: "He, gib doch mal dein Auto her, wir müssen was transportieren...".)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch lange überlegt, so eine Kiste zu holen.
> Aber ich wohne
> a) zu weit weg von den Alpen, da will ich nicht mit 100km/h stundenlang erst hin kriechen


 
L.E. steht für Leipzig, oder?! Da hast Du es doch nicht sooo weit in die Berge- was soll ich denn sagen? Von uns sinds ca. 1000km zum Snowboarden oder Bergfahrrad-fahren...
Ein "moderneres Wohnmobil" fährt übrigens schneller als 100km/h, diese Begrenzung gilt nur für >3,5t zul. GG und für die, die nicht schneller *können*. 
Ich bin gestern mit unserem Womo von einer Dienstreise gekommen (650km) und hätte dank des übersichtlichen Verkehrsaufkommens Anschlag fahren können (145km/h), leider steigt der Verbrauch dann sehr stark an. Bei 120-130km/h sinds ca. 12 Liter Diesel und das ist das normale Reisetempo.
Vorher hatte ich noch überlegt, Rennrad und Rolle mitzunehmen, dann hätte ich Abends im Wohnmobil trainieren können  (hab dann aber die Laufsachen eingepackt).

Geiler CX übrigens. Früher hätte ich mir fast mal den 3Achser gekauft.
Edit: Loadrunner heisst er:









Alex


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2010)

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Die neueren sind wirklich schneller.  Ob mein A531 von oben da mit seinen 90PS mitkommt bezweifle ich . Ich hab mich schon mit 100 KMh Reisegeschwindigkeit abgefunden. 

Der CX 3Achser  Extrem cool. Jedoch kein wirklicher WOMOErsatz!


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2010)

Wie hoch liegt der Verbrauch bei Vollgas?


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2010)

Falls Du mich meinst: keine Ahnung, habe noch keine Tankfüllung per Vollgas verfeuert (der Motor soll noch etwas länger halten), es dürften aber so ca. 15l sein. 
Hast Du Deinen vor dem Kauf auf Wasserschäden (Dach, Kanten, Fenster im Aufbau) überprüft? Auch bei bester Verarbeitung im Werk härten die Weichmacher in den Dicht- und Klebstoffen mit der Zeit aus und dann kann Schlimmes passieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## trhaflhow (25. Februar 2010)

hat (te) eigentlich jemand einen pick up?


----------



## powderJO (25. Februar 2010)

ich liebäugle ja auch immer mal wieder mit einem vw-bus oder womo - aber wenn man sich anschaut, was die teile kosten (bin kein bastler, daher bräuchte ich ein gut erhaltenes exemplar ohne mängel) kann ich für den preis ca. 30 jahre lang zig mal im jahr ne günstge pension aufsuchen. da hab ich ne dusche, bekomm das frühstück gemacht und warm ist es auch immer...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2010)

Als wir noch gesurft sind, hatten wir auch ein Womo, später einen Campingbus. Dafür war´s super, weil man damit halt immer nah am Wasser stehen kann und sein Gerödel nicht durch den ganzen Ort schleppen muss. Aber beim Biken finde ich´s für länger nicht so praktisch. Ich hätt gern einen Bus, damit man mal für eine lange Tour spontan schon am Vorabend zum Startplatz fahren kann oder gleich wo stehen bleiben kann. Aber dafür ist´s ein teurer Spaß und ich hab keine Lust mehr, jeden Tag mit dem Bus in die Arbeit zu fahren, in engen Parkhäusern rumzukutschieren, etc.


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2010)

Ein eigenes Wohnmobil ist Luxus, aber wenn man so ein Teil besitzt, fährt man auch öfter damit weg. 
Bei uns (Familie mit 2 Kindern, Ferienabhängig) sind die Ansprüche allerdings auch anders als bei einem Single oder kinderlosen Paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Falls Du mich meinst: keine Ahnung, habe noch keine Tankfüllung per Vollgas verfeuert (der Motor soll noch etwas länger halten), es dürften aber so ca. 15l sein.
> Hast Du Deinen vor dem Kauf auf Wasserschäden (Dach, Kanten, Fenster im Aufbau) überprüft? Auch bei bester Verarbeitung im Werk härten die Weichmacher in den Dicht- und Klebstoffen mit der Zeit aus und dann kann Schlimmes passieren.



Ich kaufe das WOMO von einem Berufskolegen besser gesagt einem Campingplatz mit Handel, ich bin in der Geschäftsführung der tour. Regionalagentur. Somit kann er es sich eigentlich nicht leisten mich übers ohr zu hauen. angeblich, so sein Mechaniker und die Citroenwerkstatt, ist das Fahrzeug in einem ausergewöhnlich guten Zustand. War fast 17 der 18 Jahre in einer Hand. Auch innen top. Kein Rost. Alles top in O. auch die Batterien usw. Hat noch TÜV bis 5/2011. Auf Grund der geringen Farbausbleichungen und des guten Zustands vermutet der Mechaniker, dass es immer in der Garage bzw. Halle stand. Ich hoffe dass das beschriebene Problem mit dem Aushärten mich nicht noch ereilt. Aktuell ist er trocken und dicht, müffelt nicht... Stand den ganzen Winter drausen. 
Soll auch erstmal zum Ausprobieren sein. wenn ich meinen pensioniert eltern noch anfixen (WOMA nat.) kann, wird er wohl in inem Jahr verkauft und von etwas neuerem abgelöst. Den Dethleffs Globe4 finde ich totgeil *träum*. 58.000 Neupreis sind aber auch ein Wort


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2010)

Der Globe4 hätte auch eine Garage für meine Babys


----------



## fatz (25. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> hat (te) eigentlich jemand einen pick up?



klar. mein landy ist eigentlich einer


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2010)

ich denke er meinet eine absetzkabine. Hatte ich mir auch angeschaut. ist zwar cool aber eng. lohnt nur wenn man den Pick-up am besten beruflich nutzt bzw. sowieso schon hat. Die Dinger sind ******* teuer. 50.000 + Dafür bekomme ich schon einen geilen teilintegrierten mit viel luxus.


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Februar 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ich denke er meinet eine absetzkabine. Hatte ich mir auch angeschaut. ist zwar cool aber eng. lohnt nur wenn man den Pick-up am besten beruflich nutzt bzw. sowieso schon hat. Die Dinger sind ******* teuer. 50.000 + Dafür bekomme ich schon einen geilen teilintegrierten mit viel luxus.



richtig
aber ich habe ein"alltagstaugliches" auto - wenn ich die wohnkabine abnehme
(zur arbeit brauch ich keines, da ich mit dem rad fahre)
und ich komm auch im winter bei schnee dort hin wo ich möchte
mein t5 verlangt oft nach schneeketten
...und in so gegenden wie südfrankreich stell ich meine wohnkabine dann auf den campingplatz und habe zum (zu den kletterfelsen) fahren ein leeres auto
enger als ein vw bus auch nicht und nicht wesentlich teuerer


----------



## fatz (26. Februar 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ich denke er meinet eine absetzkabine.


ah! ok.....



> Die Dinger sind ******* teuer. 50.000 + Dafür bekomme ich schon einen geilen teilintegrierten mit viel luxus.


meinst du jetzt den pickup oder die kabine oder beides?
mein auto kostet in der basisversion 28800.- listenpreis. kann mir schlecht vorstellen,
dass die kabinen so teuer sind. allerdings hab ich mich auch nicht dafuer interessiert,
weil ich was haben wollte, was 100% offroadtauglich ist, was die wohnwagenpappschachteln
nur sehr bedingt sind. zum einen wegen der groesse, aber hauptsaechlich, weil die 
plattenbauweise das geruettel auf dauer nicht aushaelt. mein kabinenaufsatz ist eine
schweisskonstruktion aus 30mm alu-4kantrohren mit aufgeklebten und -genieteten 
alublechen. die ortec-dinger fahren die ganzen wuestenfreaks seit jahren mit guten
resultaten. der preis hat auch gestimmt, obwohl ich zum abholen quer durch .de
fahren musste. insofern war die wahl recht einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (26. Februar 2010)

so eine Wohnkabine kostet eingerichtet neu ab 25.000 Euronen mit Basisfahrzeug somit gut 50 Kilo! Selbst gebraucht sehr teuer, da der Faktor Fahrzeug ausbleibt und das Angebot sehr dünn ist. Hab mich mit dem Thema recht ausführlich auseinandergesetzt. Zudem kannst Du es eigendlich (auf Grund des geringen Platzangebots) komplett vergessen mit Duschen im Bad (was bei unserem Sport manchmal nicht schlecht ist). Und im Oktober oder November funktioniert die Solardusche nur bedingt.


----------



## stubenhocker (26. Februar 2010)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> so eine Wohnkabine kostet eingerichtet neu ab 25.000 Euronen mit Basisfahrzeug somit gut 50 Kilo!


 

Ich hatte mir mal den Selbstbau einer Wohnkabine durchgerechnet (es gibt Firmen, die bauen Sandwichplatten auf Maß) und bin auf einen Preis Leerkabine (mit Fenstern und Tür) von 10t + Einrichtung neu ca.5t, zusammen also ca. 15t gekommen. Dazu dann eine gebrauchte Doka (=Doppelkabine) Allrad T4 oder Sprinter für 10t und schon ist das nicht mehr ganz so schlimm (Komplettfahrzeug ca. 25t). Vorteil bei der Variante mit Wohnkabine: wenn man mit einem Hilfsrahmen zwischen Kabine und Fahrzeug arbeitet ist man nicht mehr ganz so Modellgebunden.
Ich muss, wie schon geschrieben, für 4 Leute planen, da fällt die ganz Geschichte etwas größer aus als für 2. 

Alex


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Mai 2010)

So, damit hier mal wieder was passiert der aktuelle Sachstand bei meinem Detleffs: 
-neuer Radio eingebaut
-Sat-Anlage + TV eingebaut
-neue Matratze von Ikea im Alkoven
-neuer Teppich im Wohnraum (einfach drei günstige Fußmatten vom Schneider zusammennehen lassen)
-Neuer Alkovenvorhang (endlich ist das "romantische" Blumenmuster meiner Vorbesitzer weg)
-2 Campingstühle + Rolltisch besorgt
-80Watt Solarpanel mit Steuerung (steht hier und wartet auf den Einbau)
(Die Dachbox habe ich wieder abgebaut, zuviel Luftwiederstand)


----------



## Romarius (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab nen Fiat Ducato, niedrig und kurz. Mit Bettausbau reicht für 3 Leute zum drin pennen, bei 5 vollwertigen orignalen Sitzmöglichkeiten. War desöfteren Wochenweise und 2-wochenweise unterwegs in den Alpen und co.






Im Sommer kommen die Bikes auf die AHK, zur Not kann man während der Fahrt drin noch eins deponieren. Im Stand draussen am Kuhfänger anschließen. 

Für 3 Personen etwas eng im Winter, im Sommer ausreichend, zu zweit schön Platz (im Winter angenehm dank Standheizung)  und wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, frage ich mich, warum ich eigentlich dem Miethai monatlich den Arsch vollstopfe 


ps: falls wer Interesse hat, würde das gute Stück gerne im Herbst verkaufen. Bj99, 195tkm (bis dahin), incl Standheizung, Klima, Zweitbatterie + Stromanschluss (220V), Bett und als vollwertiger 5-Personen Transporter. Will einfach was Kleineres, da sich mein Wirkungskreis ändern wird...


----------



## fatz (23. April 2012)

ist das jetzt dein werbethread oder was?


----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2012)

i finds ein cooles angebot.


----------



## romanb7 (23. April 2012)

Ich find das hier sehr interessant, da ich selbst aus der Caravan Branche komme, sehe ich natürlich auch viel. Allerdings ist es bei uns (persönlich) momentan so, dass ich grad ne vernünftige Halterung für die Bikes in meinem 99er Caddy plane/baue, so das noch Platz für Equipment ist und wir diesen Sommer mal nen paar Tage bei Lagerfeuerromantik im Zelt aufm Campingplatz nächtigen werden (Ziel unbekannt, vll. wird es ja die Pfalz, da mein Schatz ursprünglich da herkommt). Für die Zukunft ist aber ein T4 geplant. Soll ja noch alltagstauglich sein.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matze. (23. April 2012)

Meine ich das nur oder fährt fast niemand einen Wohnwagen

Wir fahren immer mit Wohnwagen, ist für mich wesentlich praktischer und billiger als ein Wohnmobil. Allerdings sind autark sein und Offroadqualitäten für mich unwichtig.

Was vielleicht auch ein Faktor ist, unsere Reiseziele liegen zwischen 150Km(Alpen, Schwarzwald) und max. 700Km(Toskana, Südfrankreich) weit weg, von daher stört die Anfahrt mit 80/100Km/h nicht so sehr.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. April 2012)

ich bin auch am überlegen das wohnmobil zu verkaufen ... ist schon ein kostenfaktor. da hab ich auch schon über wohnwagen nachgedacht.


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe für den "richtigen" Urlaub  einen Wohnwagen ( 2 Erwachsene 3 Kinder) hinter meinem VW T5 Shuttle. Ist praktisch da man so mitm Auto Ausflüge Besorgungen etc machen kann. 
Für Kurzurlaub und Wochenende nur VW Bus und kleines Zelt

Haimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (23. April 2012)

steppenwolf1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für den "richtigen" Urlaub  einen Wohnwagen ( 2 Erwachsene 3 Kinder) hinter meinem VW T5 Shuttle. Ist praktisch da man so mitm Auto Ausflüge Besorgungen etc machen kann.
> Für Kurzurlaub und Wochenende nur VW Bus und kleines Zelt
> ...



Warum nimmst Du für einen Kurzurlaub nicht den Wowa mit


----------



## machero (23. April 2012)

Eigentlich kommt man auch überall mitm Zug hin. Es seid denn man will komplett in die Pampa .
Unterkunft vor Ort ist komfortabler und zudem noch günstiger (keine laufenden Kosten: Steuern, Reparaturen, Ersatzteile, Sprit)

Wenn überhaupt lohnt sich sowas doch nur wenn man regelmässig mit mehreren Personen unterwegs ist.
Früher hätte ich mir sowas auch mal gewünscht, aber ohne KFZ leben ist echt das Beste. Möchte nicht tauschen


----------



## mtbbee (23. April 2012)

Recht einfache Camping Art: ein Landy mit Klappdach ... Räder werden im Laderaum transportiert, Duschen mit Solardusche, Kochen draußen mit Benzin Kocher - Komfort: wenig, dafür immer abseits im Gelände


----------



## Matze. (23. April 2012)

> Eigentlich kommt man auch überall mitm Zug hin.Wenn überhaupt lohnt sich sowas doch nur wenn man regelmässig mit mehreren Personen unterwegs ist.
> Früher hätte ich mir sowas auch mal gewünscht, aber ohne KFZ leben ist echt das Beste. Möchte nicht tauschen




Ich lach mich schlapp in Berlin-City mag das ok sein, aber auf dem platten Land geht ohne KFZ (und zwar eines pro Erwachsener) gar nichts. Aber ich muß ehrlich zugeben: Ich wollte auch nicht tauschen


----------



## machero (24. April 2012)

dafür habt ihr Kühe


----------



## fatz (24. April 2012)

@mtbbee: cool! noch ein landy-fahrer! hallo kollege!

von wem ist das dach?


----------



## mtbbee (24. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @mtbbee: cool! noch ein landy-fahrer! hallo kollege!



 



fatz schrieb:


> von wem ist das dach?




Dach ist von EvoCamper: http://www.evo-camper.de/


----------



## fatz (24. April 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Dach ist von EvoCamper: http://www.evo-camper.de/


ich glaub da gibt's in RO noch einen. zumindest seh ich oefter mal einen blauen 110
mit einem dach, das sehr aehnlich aussieht. 

vielleicht trifft man dich ja mal. meine kiste (siehe seite vorher) erkennst eh.


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (24. April 2012)

@ Matze :  weils meine 2 Jungs ( 9 und 11 ) mit Bully und Zelt cooler finden 
Wenn Frau mitgeht dann muß der Wowa mitgezogen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bern (24. April 2012)

ja, da gibt's mehrere landycampierer....

hier unser strandschlafmobil. übrigens demnächst auch mit evo-camper-klappdach: hab es gebraucht gekauft, jetzt wartet es im carport neben dem geköpften defender auf schönes wetter & vier starke helfer.


----------



## fatz (24. April 2012)

bern schrieb:


> ja, da gibt's mehrere landycampierer....





wenn das so weitergeht, mach ma dann bald mal ein mtb-news-landytreffen


----------



## mtbbee (24. April 2012)

oder man kennt sich evtl. sogar aus dem Blacklandy Forum oder anderen? 



bern schrieb:


> übrigens demnächst auch mit evo-camper-klappdach: hab es gebraucht gekauft



Glückwunsch !!! Drücke Dir die Daumen, das der Aufbau klappt


----------



## bern (24. April 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> oder man kennt sich evtl. sogar aus dem Blacklandy Forum


 
könnt schon sein! Das Dachl hab ich von den dortigen Kleinanzeigen.



mtbbee schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !!! Drücke Dir die Daumen, das der Aufbau klappt


 
sollt schon funktionieren, ist eh nix anderes als metallbaukasten für grosse. 
freu mich schon wahnsinnig - nach 12 jahren zu zweit in der wohnhöhle wird das purer luxus sein!

bernhard


----------



## fatz (25. April 2012)

mtbbee schrieb:


> oder man kennt sich evtl. sogar aus dem Blacklandy Forum oder anderen?


bl eher weniger. bin da zwar angemeldet (gleicher nick wie hier), aber da wird mir zuviel
rumgeheult ueber sachen, die jemand der seit 16jahren landy faehrt, nicht mal mehr 
wahrnimmt.


bern schrieb:


> nach 12 jahren zu zweit in der wohnhöhle wird das purer luxus sein!


das problem hab ich mit dem hcpu und dem ortec-aufbau erledigt. ich wollt halt keinen 
nassen stoff von einem hubdach rumhaengen haben. 
mein alter war auch  ein 3-tuerer (110 2.5d baujahr 1989 exMOD). Da war einfach viel 
zu wenig stauraum und  zu kurz war er mir auch (bin 1.87 lang). das schaut mit dem 
neuen schon besser aus.


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Februar 2013)

machero schrieb:


> Früher hätte ich mir sowas auch mal gewünscht, aber ohne KFZ leben ist echt das Beste. Möchte nicht tauschen



Bist bestimmt kinderloser Single, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (23. Februar 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt kinderloser Single, oder?!



Ja.

Ohne Auto bekommt man doch keine Frau.


----------



## GhostAMR (23. Februar 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Bist bestimmt kinderloser Single, oder?!



alles richtig gemacht


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Februar 2013)

machero schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ohne Auto bekommt man doch keine Frau.



Haha


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Februar 2013)

War anhand des einen Stuhls wohl leicht zu erkennen


----------



## stubenhocker (27. Februar 2013)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> War anhand des einen Stuhls wohl leicht zu erkennen


 
das bezog sich nicht auf dich. scroll mal ein bisschen höher.


----------



## ActionGourmet (27. Februar 2013)

ok ich habs kapiert


----------



## ActionGourmet (26. Mai 2013)

Der Neue ist da! Endlich.
Bürstner Travel Van 571t 130PS 2,3l
2 Festbetten und ein Notbett
Große Garage für min. 2 Bikes und sonstigen Gekrempel
120l Frischwasser
Bett 155x200cm
Brauchbare Dusche
Autosat und TV
Solar
2x90ah Aufbaubatterie
Rückfahrkammera
weitere Bilder hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59834
Sorry ich bekomm das Bild nicht kleiner.


----------



## svennox (27. Mai 2013)

gefällt mir richtig gut das Wohnmobil, meine Nachberin hat sich auch so ein geniales Teil gekauft, 
sie meinte schon....das ich mir gern ihr praktisches Urlaubsvehikel mal aus leihen kann, auch über mehrere Monate.....
......denn sie ist sowieso oft gar nicht im Lande (sie hat auch noch ein Strandhaus in Malibu) 
"oohhhjaaaa".....auf dieses Angebot werde ich mit Sicherheit irgendwann zurück kommen,
zumal für die Bikes auch schon ein Fahrradständer, am Heck montiert ist !!!   

tolles Auto http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59834 ActionGourmet 

.....aber auch der LAND_ROVER von mtbbee UND bern .....macht bestimmt Laune


----------



## bern (27. Mai 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> .....aber auch der LAND_ROVER von mtbbee UND bern .....macht bestimmt Laune


 
und wie!


----------



## svennox (27. Mai 2013)

echt SCHÖN die Aufnahme..
TRAUMHAFTE STIMMUNG
+super grosses Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalio (27. Mai 2013)

Auch mal ein Bild von meinem fast dreißig Jahre alten LT. Bikes können rein oder hinten drauf.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> .....aber auch der LAND_ROVER von mtbbee UND bern .....macht bestimmt Laune


also meiner macht auch spass 





2011 in wales



@ bern: sardinien?


----------



## bern (27. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> also meiner macht auch spass
> 
> @ bern: sardinien?


 
nö - südkreta


----------



## LandyChris (27. Mai 2013)

So, noch ein Land Rover Fahrer.


----------



## bern (27. Mai 2013)

alte türen! wenn meine komplett weggegammelt sind, dann werd ich mir auch solche einbauen.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2013)

jo, muss mal schaun, ob ich irgendwo die militaertueren herkrieg. das doppelte schiebefenster bei meinem alten 110er war einfach cool.


----------



## LandyChris (27. Mai 2013)

Sind nicht nur alte Türen, ist ein alter 110er-BJ 1984 (allerdings mit 200TDI mit VTG Lader, Sperre,.....)
Nachteil bei den Scheibefenstern ist eindeutig, dass es mehr klappert, vor allem wenn sie älter werden.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2013)

LandyChris schrieb:


> Nachteil bei den Scheibefenstern ist eindeutig, dass es mehr klappert, vor allem wenn sie älter werden.


wenn du neue willst und die rahmen nicht allzu gammlig sind,  ich tausch sofort.


----------



## ActionGourmet (27. Mai 2013)

Heute hat er noch Alus bekommen: 16Zoll 225/65/16 Am Mittwoch bekommen die (hoffentlich) noch den TÜV-Segen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LandyChris (28. Mai 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du neue willst und die rahmen nicht allzu gammlig sind,  ich tausch sofort.


Danke, da werde ich doch meine behalten, Rahmen ist sicher besser als bei den neuen
Noch ein nettes Foto vom Landy in Aktion


----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2013)

die neuen (zumindest die vom td4) haben keinen rahmen. die sind ganz aus stahlblech. meine sind noch komplett rostfrei.

zum bild: da hast aber einen versteckten stellplatz gefunden. veilleicht ein bisserl feucht....


----------



## bern (28. Mai 2013)

@fatz: nachbautüren im series-look kriegst eh bei jedem englischen teileladen für einen schlapf'. und wennst dann noch deine td4 türen an einen rostgeplagten defenderbesitzer verhökerst, wirst mit einem ziemlichen gewinn aussteigen.
  @LandyChris: interessante Dachkonstruktion! Dachzelt von innen besteigbar?

bernhard


----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2013)

bern schrieb:


> @fatz: nachbautüren im series-look kriegst eh bei jedem englischen teileladen für einen schlapf'.



hm! wenn dann haett ich gern so ein doortop wie mein alter ex-mod hatte. da waren
beide scheiben verschiebbar. gibt's soweit ich weiss nur bei militaerfahrzeugen und die
dinger sind ziemlich gesucht und ned grad billig. muss mal schaun. bis jetzt hab ich das 
noch nicht wirklich aktiv verfolgt.


----------



## LandyChris (28. Mai 2013)

bern schrieb:


> @fatz: nachbautüren im series-look kriegst eh bei jedem englischen teileladen für einen schlapf'. und wennst dann noch deine td4 türen an einen rostgeplagten defenderbesitzer verhökerst, wirst mit einem ziemlichen gewinn aussteigen.
> @LandyChris: interessante Dachkonstruktion! Dachzelt von innen besteigbar?
> 
> bernhard



ad 1:
Die Nachbautüren bzw. Unterteile aus England entsprechen qualitativ leider meist nicht ganz den Originalen. Meine fast 30 Jahre alten sind bis auf 1 Tür fast ungeschweißt, die Nachbauten halten das meist nicht. Türoberteile gibt es mittlerweile als Nachbau zu ganz vernünftigen Preisen.

ad 2:
Ja ist fix verschraubt und verklebt, man kommt von innen rein. Wollte ursprünglich ein Dach a la ExTec selber bauen, habe dann aber das Dachzelt so günstig bekommen, dass ich so umgebaut habe. (in Summe 1/10 oder sogar weniger als die üblichen Schlafdächer) Und schnell ging es auch.

MfG
Chris


----------



## bern (28. Mai 2013)

LandyChris schrieb:


> ad 2:
> Ja ist fix verschraubt und verklebt, man kommt von innen rein. Wollte ursprünglich ein Dach a la ExTec selber bauen, habe dann aber das Dachzelt so günstig bekommen, dass ich so umgebaut habe. (in Summe 1/10 oder sogar weniger als die üblichen Schlafdächer) Und schnell ging es auch.


 
mir gefällt deine lösung besser als so manche klappdächer - die schauen teilweise furchtbar zusammengeschustert aus und kosten trotzdem so viel wie ein gut ausgestattetes liteville...

bei mir war die bedingung, dass es sich mit einem haufen surfzeugs drauf noch immer aufklappen lässt. hat einen praktischen klappmechanismus, der die gasfedern entlastet. gebraucht war's auch einigermassen leistbar.

bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2013)

ich wollt nie ein klappdach. da bist mitm auto unterwegs und schlaefst dann doch im zelt. im sueden
geht das noch, aber ich mag auch mal gern in den norden. deshalb wollt ich das hcpu-body und hab mir 
von ortec die kiste bauen lassen. war gar ned so teuer. ohne innenausbau 3.6k
den ausbau hab ich selber geschreinert.


----------



## LandyChris (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, schwere Sachen kann ich nur auf dem Träger davor montieren. Klappdach ist für mich die beste Lösung aus Platz und Höhe gewesen.
War mit meinem Klappdach auch schon in Norwegen bei täglichem Regen und letzten Monat in Albanien hatten wir mehrmals teilweise sintflutartigen Dauerregen.


----------



## stubenhocker (29. Mai 2013)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Der Neue ist da! Endlich.


 
Glückwunsch!

Bei den neuen Ducatos gibts (oder gabs?) Probleme mit den Injektoren und Wassereinbruch- kennst Du die Thematik? Wenn nicht google mal nach.

Alex


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. Mai 2013)

Wassereinbruch ist bekant. Lösung wird bei Gelegenheit installiert. Injektoren waren sowie ich weis Folgeschaden.


----------



## svennox (31. Oktober 2013)

..sieht mit den grösseren Alus besser aus..
auch wegen der breiteren RadGrösse bzw. steht das Rad schöner im Radhaus
....und vor allem das du schwarze bzw. dunkle Alus genommen hast..macht das Ganze 1000mal schöner!


----------



## ActionGourmet (2. November 2013)

Danke. 
Mittlerweile hat er hinten noch 50mm Distanzscheiben bekommen. Federt weicher, liegt besser und sieht besser aus:


----------



## Ventoux. (3. November 2013)

Thema grad entdeckt, super. So bin ich öfter unterwegs...


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. November 2013)

Hallo Kollege, sieht gut aus. Wie lange ist der? Dürfte schon an den 7m kratzen oder?


----------



## Jocki (3. November 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage. Wie oft verflucht ihr eigentlich die Größe des Wohnmobils. Ich finde meinen Nissan Pathfinder auf manchen Passtraßen schon grenzwertig. Der hat zwar nicht den Wohnkomfort von einem Wohnmobil, aber es hat alles Platz was ich brauche.


----------



## ActionGourmet (3. November 2013)

Alles eine Übungssache, dann gibts noch kleine Hilfsmittel: Rückfahrkammeras. Ansonsten gilt: nicht der Längste ist der Beste! Meiner hat 6,16m/2,15m/2,85m Also fast PKW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (4. November 2013)

Also meiner ist 7.50 lang und 2.30 breit. Hatte zuerst auch bedenken wegen der Länge. Aber spätestens die Woche in den Westalpen hat gezeigt, wo man überall hinkommt. Hatte nie Probleme in kleinen Dörfern oder über die Pässe. Wie @ActionGourmet schreibt, Übungssache.


----------



## fatz (4. November 2013)

spielen wir jetzt "wer hat den groessten?" 

 @Jocki was groesseres als meinen landy will ich auch ned haben. der langt mir auch voellig.


----------



## batman11 (5. November 2013)

Mit Familie und Kindern war mein WoMo mit 6.70 ideal vom Platzangebot. In südlichen Ländern habe ich jedoch des öfteren wegen der Größe geflucht. Da nützt auch die Übung nix. 
Hab jetzt ein VW California (ohne Kinder) . Bekomm alles rein was ich benötige    
4 Räder wenns sein muss. Kann in jede Stadt parken. Komm die Pässe ordentlich hoch. Komm auch in Sardinien oder Griechenland an jeden kleinen Strand. Kann mal Gas geben. Kann auch mal ins Hotel. Geh auch auf Nobel-Campingplätze oder auch mal wild. 
Alles eine Frage von was will ich was brauch ich.


----------



## ActionGourmet (5. November 2013)

fatz schrieb:


> spielen wir jetzt "wer hat den groessten?"
> 
> @_Jocki_ was groesseres als meinen landy will ich auch ned haben. der langt mir auch voellig.



weiter oben wurde zwecks Größe gefragt


----------



## moparisti (6. November 2013)

So dann muss ich meinen Camper ja auch mal zeigen, er gefällt mir momentan richtig gut und ist für jeden Spaß zu haben. Aber die Ansprüche ändern sich doch ständig was ein Wohnmobil angeht. Ein Womo ist doch immer ein Kompromiss.
Was ich vermisse ist eine Garage in die man einfach 3-4 Bikes reinschmeißen kann..Aber dann würde wieder das Bad kleiner und das gesamte Teil länger....usw usf


----------



## greifswald (7. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage. Wie oft verflucht ihr eigentlich die Größe des Wohnmobils. Ich finde meinen Nissan Pathfinder auf manchen Passtraßen schon grenzwertig.



Wir haben einen VW LT2 Kastenwagen(Womo) mittlerer Radstand + Hochdach sowie für die Stadt einen T5 Kasten (Womo), ohne Hochdach in Lang. Das sind Größen, die für Leute mit ehrlich erworbenem Führerschein noch gut fahrbar sind. Die Bodenfreiheit ist auch noch o.k. (das war ein Grund für den LT und gegen den Ducato).

Der Wendekreis des LT ist dank Hinterradantrieb geringer als der des kürzeren (langen) T5. Eine Rückfahrkamera und gute Spiegel lassen mich jeden cm ausnutzen. Die Breite des Ducatos würde auch noch gehen, ein "richtiges Womo" wäre allerdings für unser Einsatzgebiet (Überfüllte enge niederländische Strandparkplätze, ausgewaschene Strandzuwege in der Bretagne, irische Landstraßen) zu breit. 

Meine Womos dürften kein schlechteres Handling (Breite, Wendekreis) als der Pathfinder haben. Man muss allerdings bei Kuppenüberfahrten aufpassen und mit 2WD auskommen

Ideale Nutzfläche hatten meine T3s: Viel Stauraum, sparsam (1,9 Tdi), winziger Wendekreis, enorme Bodenfreiheit (durch Modifikation). Trotz 2WD musste ich in Marokko einem einheimischen helfen, der sich hinter mir festgefahren hat ;-) Schade, dass es so etwas nicht in größer gibt.


----------



## ActionGourmet (7. November 2013)

moparisti schrieb:


> So dann muss ich meinen Camper ja auch mal zeigen, er gefällt mir momentan richtig gut und ist für jeden Spaß zu haben. Aber die Ansprüche ändern sich doch ständig was ein Wohnmobil angeht. Ein Womo ist doch immer ein Kompromiss.
> Was ich vermisse ist eine Garage in die man einfach 3-4 Bikes reinschmeißen kann..Aber dann würde wieder das Bad kleiner und das gesamte Teil länger....usw usf



Die Garage auf rel. kurze Außenlänge war für mich der Kaufgrund. Es passen zwar nur max. 3 Bikes (2 DH Bikes) rein. Mir reichts aber. 
Ich hatte vorher auch einen Alkoven. Ist halt bei dem gebotenen Platz zur Länge unschlagbar. Nachteil: keine Garage und höher, somit langsamer bzw. höherer Verbrauch. Sieht aber chick aus der Karmann.


----------



## moparisti (7. November 2013)

"langsamer" wir können ja mal ein Rennen fahren 
Ja solche Garagen können schon einiges. Hab letztens welche kennengelernt, da passten 3 oder gar 4 DHler rein.. aber ein einfacher Fahradträger ist auch ok..


----------



## gandi85 (7. November 2013)

Jemand erfahrungen mit nem caddy maxi?
Der würde mir vor allem preislich ganz gut taugen. klar ist kein Bulli, weder vom komfort noch vom flair, aber für knappes geld sieht mir der ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (8. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Jemand erfahrungen mit nem caddy maxi?
> Der würde mir vor allem preislich ganz gut taugen. klar ist kein Bulli, weder vom komfort noch vom flair, aber für knappes geld sieht mir der ganz gut aus.


 
Klick mal unten auf Bettmobil und schreib Rolf an, der hat auch einen Caddy.

Gruß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2013)

Oder du guckst mal da, sieht ganz pfiffig aus, leider auch nicht ganz billig, für das, was es ist: www.vanessa-mobilcamping.de/Volkswagen/Caddy-Maxi-Roncalli/


----------



## gandi85 (8. November 2013)

Ja danke, wegen diesen ausbauten bin ich ja auch drauf gestoßen. Schaut eigentlich ganz cool aus und sollte auch selbst zu machen sein. dacht halt evtl. kann einer was aus erster hand erzählen.


----------



## kleinerHai (8. November 2013)

Hab keinen Caddy, sondern den französischen Cousin Peugeot Partner... Anfang Jahr habe ich mir einen Ausbau dafür zugelegt. Vanessa und Konsorten habe ich angeschaut, mich aber am Ende hierfür http://www.amdro.co.uk/jump.php entschieden. Da viel Zubehör (Kocher, Fensterverdunklung, Packkisten, Wassertank) dabei ist war das für mich das beste Angebot von all diesen Ausbauten. Kontakt und Versand war reibungslos.
Um zusätzlichen Stauraum zu haben, hab' ich mir zusätzlich eine Holzkiste gezimmert, die die Rückbank ersetzt.
Für ein (verlängertes) Wochenende im Bikepark etc. reicht der Platz und Komfort aus. Bett ist circa. 2 m x 1.2 m da kann man halbwegs bequem zu zweit pennen. 
Für längere Ausflüge haben wir ein Van-Vorzelt gekauft, dann hat man einfach mehr Raum zum kochen, sitzen, umziehen, etc. 
Bikes transportieren wir auf einem AHK-Träger.
Ich bin mit der Lösung sehr zufrieden, wir wohnen in der Stadt und parken in der Tiefgarage, da ist ein Hochdachkombi praktischer als ein Bus bzw. Wohnmobil. Die "Campingbox" bleibt Sommers immer im Auto, die Holzkiste ist mit Standardcampingmaterial gepackt und muss bei Bedarf bloss eingeladen werden und los gehts...wir sind praktisch jedes Wochenende unterwegs.


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. November 2013)

moparisti schrieb:


> "langsamer" wir können ja mal ein Rennen fahren
> Ja solche Garagen können schon einiges. Hab letztens welche kennengelernt, da passten 3 oder gar 4 DHler rein.. aber ein einfacher Fahradträger ist auch ok..


"Langsamer" war mehr auf eine verbrauchsorientierte Geschwindigkeit bezogen. Ich komme bei gerader Strecke auf der BAB bei 115kmh Tempomat mit 9,2l aus. Alkoven ziehen sich für diese Geschwindigkeit 1-2l mehr. Höchstgeschwindigkeit laut Tacho 160kmh. Reicht übrig. Dann will er aber auch 16-18l. Ein Alkoven hat def. seinen Flair und seinen Reiz. Ich vermisse meinen Alten schon ein bischen. Was rennt den Dein Karmann? Und wie sieht es mit dem Durst aus?


----------



## gandi85 (9. November 2013)

@kleinerHai: Top!!!! Wohn eben auch in der stadt und muss auch jeden tag zum arbeiten nach nürnberg rein, deshalb wohl eher caddy. der ausbau schaut auch super durchdacht aus, wobei ich damit liebäugel das ganze selbst zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ja danke, wegen diesen ausbauten bin ich ja auch drauf gestoßen. Schaut eigentlich ganz cool aus und sollte auch selbst zu machen sein. dacht halt evtl. kann einer was aus erster hand erzählen.


von den vanessa dingern halt ich ned so viel. bissi sehr teuer und nicht die aufteilung, die 
ich haben will. hab mal n ausbau fuer einen fiat doblo gebaut. wenn man nur sitzen und 
schlafen koennen will funtzt das ganz gut. einbaukueche geht m.e. nicht zufriedenstellend. 
wenn's dich interessiert mach ich mal bild davon.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage. Wie oft verflucht ihr eigentlich die Größe des Wohnmobils. Ich finde meinen Nissan Pathfinder auf manchen Passtraßen schon grenzwertig. Der hat zwar nicht den Wohnkomfort von einem Wohnmobil, aber es hat alles Platz was ich brauche.


 
Ich habe unser "großes" Wohnmobil noch nie verflucht, habe aber auch bewusst nach einem kompakten Wohnmobil gesucht. VW sollte druntersein, und so haben wir seit 7 Jahren einen Karmann Colorado S: 6 Sitz-/4 Schlafplätze, Dusche, Klo etc. mit 5,80m Aussenlänge. Der passt noch auf innerstädtische Parkplätze und durch kleine italienische Bergdörfer, fährt 140 und hat 800kg Zuladung, ausserdem fällt er unter die magische 6m-Grenze (Fähre). ICH würde auch mit nem normalen VW-Bus auskommen, mit Familie (wir sind zu viert) muss man aber Kompromisse eingehen. Ausserdem kommts auch auf die Fahrkünste an: wir standen im Urlaub mal neben einem Volvo Lapplander (extrem geländegängig) und ich unterhielt mich mit dem schwedischen Fahrer über woher und wohin. Als ich ihm unsere gefahrene Route beschrieb wurden die Augen immer größer und er sagte sinngemäß "da hätte er sich niemals langgetraut".
Mahlzeit!
Alex


----------



## stubenhocker (9. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Jemand erfahrungen mit nem caddy maxi?
> Der würde mir vor allem preislich ganz gut taugen. klar ist kein Bulli, weder vom komfort noch vom flair, aber für knappes geld sieht mir der ganz gut aus.


 
Ein Ausbauer in meiner Nähe hat was für den Caddy: klickerdiklack


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2013)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Hab keinen Caddy, sondern den franzÃ¶sischen Cousin Peugeot Partner... Anfang Jahr habe ich mir einen Ausbau dafÃ¼r zugelegt. Vanessa und Konsorten habe ich angeschaut, mich aber am Ende hierfÃ¼r http://www.amdro.co.uk/jump.php entschieden. Da viel ZubehÃ¶r (Kocher, Fensterverdunklung, Packkisten, Wassertank) dabei ist war das fÃ¼r mich das beste Angebot von all diesen Ausbauten. Kontakt und Versand war reibungslos.
> Um zusÃ¤tzlichen Stauraum zu haben, hab' ich mir zusÃ¤tzlich eine Holzkiste gezimmert, die die RÃ¼ckbank ersetzt.
> FÃ¼r ein (verlÃ¤ngertes) Wochenende im Bikepark etc. reicht der Platz und Komfort aus. Bett ist circa. 2 m x 1.2 m da kann man halbwegs bequem zu zweit pennen.
> FÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere AusflÃ¼ge haben wir ein Van-Vorzelt gekauft, dann hat man einfach mehr Raum zum kochen, sitzen, umziehen, etc.
> ...



FÃ¼r Berlingo/Partner und Ã¤hnliches braucht man keinen groÃen Aufwand treiben, um daraus ein WoMo zu machen. 
Ohne Vorzelt ist Kochen/Duschen/Klo natÃ¼rlich nicht mit dabei . aber auf den meisten CampingplÃ¤tzen ist das eh Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig; auch an den Trailheads der Singletrailcenter/Bikeparks.
In Polen, Slowakei und Tschechien war Essen gehen billiger als selber Kochen.

Mein Ausbau:
- dreigeteilte Holzplatte auf StÃ¼tzen, so angeordnet, dass die 2mx1,2m Ã¼ber die Sitze passen.
  In 2min entsprechend schlafklar - Kosten ca. 80 â¬
- bei ausgebauten hinteren Sitzen passen zwei MTBs, zwei StÃ¼hle/Tisch, und sÃ¤mtliches GepÃ¤ck unter die Holzplatte
- auf der Holzplatte dÃ¼nne Matratze/Bettzeug; der Einstieg erfordert eine gewisse Gelenkigkeit, und drin sitzen ist auch schwer mÃ¶glich, aber man schlÃ¤ft um Welten besser als im Zelt. 
- MÃ¼ckennetz nicht vergessen!


----------



## kleinerHai (9. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für Berlingo/Partner und ähnliches braucht man keinen großen Aufwand treiben, um daraus ein WoMo zu machen.
> [...]
> Mein Ausbau:
> - dreigeteilte Holzplatte auf Stützen, so angeordnet, dass die 2mx1,2m über die Sitze passen.
> ...


Mit einigermassen handwerklichem Geschick, der nötigen Zeit und Werkzeug ist so ein Ausbau sicher auch selbst machbar. Ich bin allerdings sicher dass man manche Details und Verarbeitung nicht so hinbekommt wie ein kommerzieller Anbieter, es sei denn man ist Schreiner. Welche Ausbauqualität man will und was man bereit ist zu investieren muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen... Ich hatte keine Lust zu basteln, mir fehlt auch die Geduld für sowas, deswegen habe ich mich für eine kommerzielle Lösung entschieden. Ich würde den Boot Jump immer wieder kaufen und kann ihn nur empfehlen. Es gibt wohl auch eine Einzelversion Boot Jump Solo. Auf der Amdro Facebook Seite gibts noch einige Bilder die manche Details schön zeigen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2013)

Ja klar, wenn einen der Preis nicht stört und man Platz hat, den Kram dann wenn man ihn nicht braucht zu verstauen, dann ist die Amdro-Lösung für einen HDK sicher interessant. 

Für mich kam sowas (gibts ja von vielen Anbietern) nicht in Frage, einmal der Preis, aber vor allem brauchte ich 2,10m Länge und wollte auf jeden Fall die Radls IM Auto haben (Italien, Polen usw.  )...da kommen so Kisten-Lösungen ganz schlecht. 

Und bei Regenwetter IM Auto sitzen ist für mich eh uninteressant. Bei Regen fahr ich woandershin, oder nehme halt ein Vorzelt mit. Oder miete mir ein richtiges Wohnmobil, wenn es mal nach Schottland oder Norwegen gehen sollte. Oder kaufe mir einen kleinen Wohnwagen für kleines Geld.

Viel handwerkliches Geschick braucht man für so eine SImpellösung nicht -Sperrholzplatten  sägt der Baumarkt zu, ein paar Kanthölzer 4x4 und Bretter 10x1,5, Zollstock, Säge, Kleber, Holzdübel und Schnellbauschrauben. Für die Fenster schwarz gesprühte Wellpappe. 
Am aufwändigsten war das Ausmessen innen, bis es überall passte, ohne alles zu verkratzen.


----------



## whurr (9. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> - bei ausgebauten hinteren Sitzen passen zwei MTBs, zwei Stühle/Tisch, und sämtliches Gepäck unter die Holzplatte



Hast Du davon evtl. ein Foto?
Wie weit musst Du die Bikes auseinanderbauen um sie unter die Platte zu bekommen?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Hast Du davon evtl. ein Foto?
> Wie weit musst Du die Bikes auseinanderbauen um sie unter die Platte zu bekommen?



Nein nur das Foto oben.

Pedale ab, Vorderrad raus, Sattel runter.
Das lichte Maß unter der Platte reicht genau für zwei Bikes übereinander. Das entspricht auch der Höhe des umgeklappten Rücksitz, und ist genau die Kante der seitlichen Verkleidung des Kofferraum.  Für die Ösen der Rücksitzbefestigung musste ich die mittlere Platte aussägen. Die vordere Platte stützt sich mit zwei Brettern auf die Sitzschiene. Verbunden hab ich die Platten mit Holzdübeln/Löchern und selbstgekanteten Alubeschlägen (nicht so toll, aber geht).
Mal sehen obs mit dem nächsten Bike auch noch klappt, aber das LV301 in xl ist kurz genug.


----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Pedale ab, Vorderrad raus, Sattel runter.
> Das lichte Maß unter der Platte reicht genau für zwei Bikes übereinander.



Respekt!

Bei uns sieht das für 3 Wochen mit 2 Bikes im Kangoo so aus ...  ohne Schlafmöglichkeit im Kangoo ...

Irgendwie nehmen wir wohl zuviel mit


----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

Eine Frage an alle hier die Ihre Bikes auf dem Anhängerkupplungsträger beim HDK/T5/o.ä. haben.

Wie klappt das mit einem breiten Lenker?

Bei einem Stufenheck ist genügend Platz.
Beim HDK/Bulli ist die Heckscheibe deutlich näher und ich befürchte man muß den Lenker abbauen/verdrehen/verschieben (je nach Gabeltyp).

Hat jemand dieses Thema schon mal durchdacht/abgemessen/umgesetzt?

Ich überlege ob vielleicht ein Dreifach- oder Vierfachträger hilft, wenn man dann nur die äußeren Schienen für den Biketransport nutzt (es sollen 2 Downhiller auf den Träger).

Da ich aber noch keine Ahängerkupplung am Kangoo habe, kann ich das nicht einfach mal testen.
Und wann immer ich mir auf Parkplätzen sowas angucke, sieht das recht eng aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (10. November 2013)

Bei meiner abnehmbaren AHK und Thule Träger kein Problem. 78 cm Lenker hat noch ausreichend Platz zur Heckscheibe. Wird aber wohl stark von AHK unr Träger abhängen...


----------



## ActionGourmet (10. November 2013)

Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen, heir aber 2 vieleicht nützlich Tricks:
Aus Tennisbällen lassen sich leicht effektve Lenkerendschutzkappen basteln. 
Die Bremsgriffe mit Gummiringen fixieren, dann wackeln die Räder nicht hin und her.


----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Bei meiner abnehmbaren AHK und Thule Träger kein Problem. 78 cm Lenker hat noch ausreichend Platz zur Heckscheibe. Wird aber wohl stark von AHK unr Träger abhängen...



Welchen Träger hast Du denn?


----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> ...
> Aus Tennisbällen lassen sich leicht effektve Lenkerendschutzkappen basteln.
> Die Bremsgriffe mit Gummiringen fixieren, dann wackeln die Räder nicht hin und her.



Gute Idee mit den Tennisbällen ... DANKE ... ich hab im Auto bis jetzt immer mehrere alte Handwaschlappen übereinander benutzt.
Für Draussen sind Tennisbälle definitiv die bessere Lösung.

Seit ich das mit dem Bremsgriffen Fixieren beim "Nur-Bike-Transport" im Kangoo mache, stehen die beiden endlich fest und nichts wackelt bzw. klappert mehr.


----------



## gandi85 (10. November 2013)

Zur Not kannst du ja auch den lenker etwas schiefstellen. Ist ja schnell gemacht.


----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Zur Not kannst du ja auch den lenker etwas schiefstellen. Ist ja schnell gemacht.



Geht halt nicht bei ner Doppelbrücke.
Da müßte man den Lenker abbauen oder verschieben.
Doch dann muß man ihn wieder irgendwie befestigen.
Das ganze Gefrickel versuche ich zu vermeiden.


----------



## gandi85 (10. November 2013)

da ist was dran 
dann fällt meine lösung klar raus.
Bei nem 3er Träger kannst aber dann immer mind. 2 Bikes mitnehmen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für Berlingo/Partner und ähnliches braucht man keinen großen Aufwand treiben, um daraus ein WoMo zu machen.
> 
> Mein Ausbau:
> - dreigeteilte Holzplatte auf Stützen, so angeordnet, dass die 2mx1,2m über die Sitze passen.
> ...



Ein ähnlich simple Lösung hatten wir mal bei einem Renault Espace (der alte häßliche 4-eckige Platikbomber): 6 Curverboxen als Plattenfuß, eine Sperrholzplatte, die in der MItte geteilt und mit 2 Scharnieren gehalten wurde, oben drauf. Jeder hatte seine Seite mit dem Krempel unter der Platte, die man seitenweise hochheben konnte. Auf die Sperrholzplatte hatten wir ne dünne Isoliermatte geklebt, darauf dann Schlafsack bzw. Bettzeug. War eine saugute und schnelle Lösung!
Damit waren wir zwar nicht beim Biken, sondern Surfen, aber es hat seinen Zweck erfüllt. Bei schlechtem Wetter sind wir halt mal frühstücken gegangen oder wieder heim gefahren.


----------



## kleinerHai (10. November 2013)

whurr schrieb:


> Welchen Träger hast Du denn?



Thule Euroclassic G6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayya (23. Januar 2014)

So Leider muss ich mich von meinem Bikemobile trennen.
Hier mein solides Reisemobile. zum verkauf im Bikemarkt


----------



## batman11 (23. Januar 2014)

hier geht alles rein und ich kann schon mal die Trails testen


----------



## stubenhocker (28. Januar 2014)

batman11 schrieb:


> hier geht alles rein und ich kann schon mal die Trails testen


 
Warum lehnen Deine Fahrräder am Zaun, wenn da doch alles reingeht?!


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Januar 2014)

Der Alte, Mercedes Marco Polo in Bozen an der Jenesien Seilbahn.





 Der Neue, Adria SHX auf Ducato Maxi Sylvester 2014 in Punta Ala.


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle hier die Ihre Bikes auf dem Anhängerkupplungsträger beim HDK/T5/o.ä. haben.
> 
> Wie klappt das mit einem breiten Lenker?
> 
> ...



Hi,
schau dir mal die Paulchen Träger an. Hängen an der Heckklappe, brauchst also keine AHK.

Gebraucht günstig zu kriegen, gibt eine Umrüsterseite, der du genau entnehmen kannst, was du hin und her tauschen kannst. 

785er Lenker passt bei mir am Berlingo. Ggf. aber bei breiterem Lenker einfach auf die 2. Schiene setzen. Gibt auch Schienen für bis 2,7" Reifen. 

Grüße
sun909

mit Zooom-Berlingo unterwegs, Foto folgt...


----------



## Kinus-Sosinus (30. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

Hat oder kennt jemand eine Ausbaustufe für den VW Caddy, bei dem man innen schlafen kann, ohne das Bike draussen zu lassen?
Nur beim Maxi oder auch beim Life möglich?

Grüßle an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Dezember 2015)

Eigenbau oder fertig konfiguriert?

Schau mal bei Hochdachkombi.de, da werden diverse Umbauten besprochen.

Grüsse


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2015)

Kinus-Sosinus schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Hat oder kennt jemand eine Ausbaustufe für den VW Caddy, bei dem man innen schlafen kann, ohne das Bike draussen zu lassen?
> Nur beim Maxi oder auch beim Life möglich?
> ...


K.A. ob der Caddy kleiner als ein Berlingo ist, aber ich hatte schon zwei MTB unter der Liegefläche. Man muss halt fast den ganzen Stauraum für die zerlegten Bikes opfern, aber wenn man die Konstruktion entsprechend plant, geht das auch mit ein paar Brettern ausm Baumarkt.
Brauchst doch bloß das/die MTB auf der Ladefläche mehr oder weniger teilzerlegt drapieren, bevor du deine Liegefläche reinzimmerst.


----------



## _zieGe (31. Dezember 2015)

Kurzer Caddy mit Bike daneben habe ich so gelöst.


----------



## svennox (31. Dezember 2015)

SAUBER !


----------



## Kinus-Sosinus (31. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, genau so wie du das aufgebaut hast, 
*_zieGe,*

will ich es auch haben 
Mir war es bloß wichtig zu wissen, ob das überhaupt beim kleineren Caddy möglich ist.
Da ich mir nämlich demnächst einen Caddy kaufe, war ich nicht sicher obs unbedingt der Maxi sein muss.
Jetzt weiß ich mehr, Danke.

Habe zusätzlich noch das hier gefunden, sieht easy selbst zu basteln aus:
http://www.vanessa-mobilcamping.de/info/VanEssa-im-Caddy-life.html


----------



## _zieGe (1. Januar 2016)

Die Liegefläche ist bei mir 1,80m und habe eine 2m Matratze drauf. Es sollten je nach Position des Beifahrersitzes auch 2m drin sein.


----------



## sun909 (1. Januar 2016)

Von Zooom gibt es drehbare Vordersitze. Damit gewinnst du ordentlich Platz...

Grüße


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. März 2017)

Ich habe mal auf FB eine Gruppe für "uns" eingerichtet zum Austausch: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1473691449317203/


----------

